# größter drop mit hardride fr?



## fabian-bushido (11. Juni 2006)

hallo ich bins schon wieda aber da ihr ja alle so nett seit mach ich grad noch ein thema auf wo mich interesiert!!!!was war de3r höchste drop mit einer hardride fr wo gesprungen wurde ich hab bis jetzt nur von einem 6m roadgap von tom(****ing ryders gehört mehr nicht wisst ihr mehr?........


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (12. Juni 2006)

*meinst das hier:*






*oder das:
(sind im im Sommer 2005 im Neuburger Wald bei Passau entstanden)*

Tom:





Ich:





Tom:





Ich:




*oder des absolute monster-gap aus dem video "one man show"* hab leider kein bild gefunden. hätte erst eines aus'm video schneiden müssen.
Kannst dir aber selber anschauen was mit ner Hardride alles geht:
www.FuKING-Riders.net
(schauh dort auch mal in die Forumsgalerie...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airhaenz (12. Juni 2006)

Die Wildsau konnte mehr als ich.


----------



## fabian-bushido (12. Juni 2006)

danke für die bilder aber tom hat im icq gesagt er hat ein 6meter roadgap gedroppt.....bilder hab ich noch nicht gesehen er hat gemeint das kommt im fkr riyders 06 video drin vor!!!!mfg fabian


----------



## Schwarzfahrer (13. Juni 2006)

Mann, hast du einen Schreibstil, da kriegt man ja Augenkrebs !


----------



## fabian-bushido (13. Juni 2006)

kommst du aus dem schwarzwald?da komm ich auch her..........


----------



## Michel.M. (13. Juni 2006)

oh oh wann ist denn da erst die fallgrenze für die höheren Säue ???


----------



## JanikF. (13. Juni 2006)

dachte immer Wildsäue hätten Höhenangst oder was ist der Grund dafür das sie die Jäger nicht vom Stuhl holen ?!?


----------



## fabian-bushido (15. Juni 2006)

hm ist schon jemand beim slopestyle den großen drop gesprungen mit der sau?


----------



## TinglTanglTom (17. Juni 2006)

ne, weil die ticket 2 style leute den oberen streckenabschnitt nicht befahren durften


----------



## fabian-bushido (18. Juni 2006)

schweinerei^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wildsau Rider (25. Juni 2006)

Ich fahre zwar ne Wildsau DH aber ich glaube das passt hier auch ganz gut rein!


----------



## fabian-bushido (3. Juli 2006)

geiler drop


----------

